# Badly Confused About Type



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I’ve had all sorts of doubt lately, questioning whether my type is accurate. I have successfully quashed the fear of the current label above my avatar being wrong, and of being misguided all this time, and the irrational attachment to a four-letter code. I can accept it.

Now what’s a way to find my type that doesn’t involve spending several days filling out a questionnaire or taking a test I basically know how to manipulate anyway.

I wonder if I’m too internally emotional to be a Thinker, and too practical-minded to be an iNtuitive. A number of things have had me considering the possibility that I might be a lazy Judger or an Extrovert who’s so poorly socialized she behave like an Introvert.

Perhaps the biggest issue, that’s bothering me the most, is my recent behavior towards typology itself, specifically function theory. In my attempts to learn amore about functions, one out of the eight reduces me to an emotional mess, trapped in a cycle of incorrect and ridiculous beliefs getting dredged up, overemotional insecurity masquerading as logic, and generally being stuck in an unproductive thought rut, in a manner that resembles a dom-tert loop….of two functions I don’t have. (It could also just be my assumed function stack behaving in a very unhealthy way, however. If anyone wishes, I can explain this whole mess in greater detail.)


Anyway, is there any way besides tests and questionnaires to type myself accurately? Any questions the community could give me to help me figure it out?


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> I’ve had all sorts of doubt lately, questioning whether my type is accurate. I have successfully quashed the fear of the current label above my avatar being wrong, and of being misguided all this time, and the irrational attachment to a four-letter code. I can accept it.
> 
> Now what’s a way to find my type that doesn’t involve spending several days filling out a questionnaire or taking a test I basically know how to manipulate anyway.
> 
> ...


...ok so tell me what you know about the functions and explain the "whole mess". It's it's long I'll still read it.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Robert2928 said:


> ...ok so tell me what you know about the functions and explain the "whole mess". It's it's long I'll still read it.


Sorry for the late post; I didn’t have time to get online ‘til now.

My understanding of function theory is….adequate. The problem is that for a long time I could look at seven out of the eight functions with more or less objectivity.

Except Ni.

I kind of want to put all that nonsense behind me, but I’ll gladly review it one more time to explain. It seemed that the more I read about functions, the more introverted intuition seemed…special. Better. The source of insight and genius, the function of exceptional intellect. Conflating this impression with my own attitudes toward intelligence, I pretty much concluded that Ni users – especially doms – must be smarter and better than the rest of us. And this bothered me, because I mistyped as an INTJ (Ni dominant) when I made my first foray into personality theory, then more tests and articles made me realize I was an INTP (no Ni). My confidence was essentially smashed. “I don’t have the genius function. But if I’m not smart, I’m worthless. Must rectify NOW.”

So I got into a cycle, a desperate search to prove that I am capable of having good ideas, or generally being intelligent even without this magical cognitive function that apparently gives a person some kind of omniscient hypercognition. I read everything I could about functions, with intuition always being first (sometimes it was the only section I would bother to read). I wanted to prove to myself any of the following:

-That Ne > Ni

-That Ni isn’t all it’s cracked up to be

-That users of other functions can be just as intelligent, innovative, and competent as Ni users.

For whatever reason, much of whatever I read got construed as “proof” that Ni was the superior function. I filled in the extrapolation – “and I suck because I don’t have it” myself, a belief derived from past held beliefs and general insecurity. I could make just about anything fit as “proof” that Ni was the superior function, but I actually didn’t: at times I would find things that made Ne look better, or like some other function combination yielded even greater intellectual gains when properly applied. Really, it was less of a cycle and more like a pendulum: “They’re better….no I’m better….no they’re better….no I’m better….” Still, the view of the Ni superpower reigned in my mind. I’ve written posts about it, even started a thread about Ne being just as innovative as its introverted counterpart. I basically a mess. 

I snapped myself out of it when I realized there was one piece of information I’d been neglecting. I read generalized descriptions. I read users experiences (think all the “Ni vs Ne” threads in the Cognitive Functions forum). I ignored any matter of analyzing how Ni users actually behave, on this forum at least. It they’re such intellectual supermen, why doesn’t it show in their posts? From their posts, they just appear to be regular people, quite intelligent, and a little eccentric, but not superhuman.


The point of all of this is that when I wrote the first post in this thread, I was in the midst of a thought: looking back on this loop of verifying a ridiculous belief until I’ve completely messed myself up mentally, it almost looks like an INTJs Ni-Fi loop. It wasn’t until after I posted this that two things (and some research) occurred to me: 1. Having an Ni-Fi loop about Ni and not realizing it seems very unlikely, and 2. The back-and-forth, emotionally driven nature makes it much more likely that this was some other function stack behaving in an unhealthy manner.

With that out of the way, we can get to the real question: what the heck am I?


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Sorry for the late post; I didn’t have time to get online ‘til now.
> 
> My understanding of function theory is….adequate. The problem is that for a long time I could look at seven out of the eight functions with more or less objectivity.
> 
> ...


You are obviously a person who thinks...a lot!!!XD I put "it's it's" instead of "if it's" lol No problem late post better than no post.

Anywho while I like having Ni it's SO slow. It's like...passive. Well passive in comparison to what I would imagine a Ne/Ti or Ti/Ne combo user would be, who would actively seek out information then analyze it opposed to random "hunches" but to each his own buddy!=P

I'm going to take a stab in the dark and say "feelings" aren't your strong suit so it's likely it's tertiary or inferior...Fe? I mean you apologized for being late with a post so maybe Fe. I'm going to find out though. I have a strong feeling you are a strong Ti user due to all your research into Ni. 

So for your judgement functions I'm thinking you favor Ti over Fe.

Have you considering discovering your dominant function by seeing how your inferior function manifests itself? 

Wow I came here to help and I wouldn't be surprised if you know more than me!!!XD


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Robert2928 said:


> You are obviously a person who thinks...a lot!!!XD I put "it's it's" instead of "if it's" lol No problem late post better than no post.
> 
> Anywho while I like having Ni it's SO slow. It's like...passive. Well passive in comparison to what I would imagine a Ne/Ti or Ti/Ne combo user would be, who would actively seek out information then analyze it opposed to random "hunches" but to each his own buddy!=P
> 
> ...



Thanks dude. I really don't think I can teach you anything, though. 


So seeking out information and then analyzing it is common Ti-Ne behavior? That's pretty much how I operate whenever something's important to me, whether it's verifying ridiculous beliefs about cognitive functions or trying to learn a new subject for a personal project. I know people who can watch informational video after informational video, or read dozens of nonfiction books in quick succession. I just can't do that. I need some time in between to think and digest what I just learned, connect it to prior knowledge, work out any flaws or questions. That said:

A person who thinks a lot - yeah, I guess so. I saw someone once describe Ti as like having a constant monologue of information and ideas in your head, which is very true of me! It's like I can't turn my brain off at times. Its great if my mind is latched onto something interesting, it's a curse when I obsess over something like my what I described in my post. 

No, feelings aren't really my strong suit, or at least I don't think they are. I've seriously considered that I might be a Feeling type, and here's why: I'm not as "robotic" in my thinking as many other INTPs are. I actually find people quite interesting, if kinda strange at times. I dislike emotional situations, I always feel out of place in one, but I actually make an effort to conduct myself with some compassion (although too much from one person will wear me down, to the point where I just stop caring). I am not especially blunt. I believe that human emotions should be taken into account in a situation, because everyone has them and most people act on them in some capacity, so completely eradicating them from the picture makes no sense....also it's kind of unnecessarily mean. Basically I wonder if I'm actually a Feeler who values thought and reason, or a Thinker with a strong grip on her inferior. 

Speaking of which, I have read about inferior Fe, and the descriptions matched almost perfectly. Heck, I just reread it, and some of it even points to my Ni-delusion as an Fe explosion. I tried reading about inferior Te...and it was unrecognizable in myself. 

So I most likely have a Ti-Fe judgement axis. What about perception? 




PS: Ni is slow? Really? I always thought it was super-fast.


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Thanks dude. I really don't think I can teach you anything, though.
> 
> 
> So seeking out information and then analyzing it is common Ti-Ne behavior? That's pretty much how I operate whenever something's important to me, whether it's verifying ridiculous beliefs about cognitive functions or trying to learn a new subject for a personal project. I know people who can watch informational video after informational video, or read dozens of nonfiction books in quick succession. I just can't do that. I need some time in between to think and digest what I just learned, connect it to prior knowledge, work out any flaws or questions. That said:
> ...


From what I gathered Ni Doms have such complex thoughts when they talk it comes out...weird. Like jumbled up making them sound silly lol On one hand I could say Ni doms come up with great ideas...but don't do anything with them since they keep them to themselves. From my experience it's like a random light bulb coming on and suddenly everything makes sense momentarily.

When I usually try to explain Ni to people I say something along the line of "If you mind were a library Ni would gather books from your(or others) everyday life experiences, categorize them for you then randomly throw one with a solution at your face when you have a problem"!!!XD

I'm not sure about perception. I don't want to say "Hey it must be Ne/Si because that's what you typed yourself as" but since you agreed with Ti being your dominant function (I'm assuming because you read of inferior Fe just throws itself in and f**ks s**t up!!!XD) So I'm going to go out on a limb and say you are most comfortable using Ti.

That leaves either having Se or Ne as you auxiliary to back up you dominant function. I'm going to try something and if it works good, if not...well lol 

So let's say you are playing a video game and you encounter a boss level you cannot seem to pass. What would be your thought process to go about passing the stage? My process would be to observe if there were core game mechanics which occurred earlier in the game that I was supposed to master in which the boss battle was trying to test my proficiency in. 

Create a hypothetical scenario within a hobby you enjoy, in which case you encounter a hypothetical problem and present your thought process to solving that problem similar to how I did above.

Oh yeah age! Have you considered that as a variable?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Robert2928 said:


> From what I gathered Ni Doms have such complex thoughts...


I'm just going to sit here and twitch for a minute and try to not relapse....okay....I'm good. Moving on.



> "If you mind were a library Ni would gather books from your(or others) everyday life experiences, categorize them for you then randomly throw one with a solution at your face when you have a problem"!!!XD


My first response was to laugh really really hard. My second response was "That's not very efficient..."



> (I'm assuming because you read of inferior Fe just throws itself in and f**ks s**t up!!!XD)


Yes. Yes it does. 



> So let's say you are playing a video game and you encounter a boss level you cannot seem to pass. What would be your thought process to go about passing the stage? My process would be to observe if there were core game mechanics which occurred earlier in the game that I was supposed to master in which the boss battle was trying to test my proficiency in.


Huh. I've had this happen, actually. Mostly what I end up doing is to try and figure out where I went wrong that caused me to keep losing. Sort of make a mental note of why I'm getting killed over and over again and try to avoid/implement it next time. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.



> Oh yeah age! Have you considered that as a variable?


I'm 19, turning 20 in a few months. Does it count that much?


----------



## SlytherinGreen (Apr 4, 2014)

I hear strong Ne in your words - you ask a question which leads to a chain of more questions which led to you becoming overwhelmed by possibilities. Ti would explain your need to have the correct answer, and may contribute to your confusion because you have noticed traits in yourself that do not fit the exact mold of INTP. Keep in mind that a mere 16 categories are being used to define an entire world full of people - within each type exists at least four sliding scales that create variance. You seem to me to be an INTP getting a little lost inside your head...


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> I'm just going to sit here and twitch for a minute and try to not relapse....okay....I'm good. Moving on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complex isn't better. After all "if you cannot explain something simply then you do not have mastery of it." 

Functions better develop with age...

"From age 0 - 6 years
At this early age, we use all four of the functions in an indiscriminate fashion. We "try on" the different functions for size, determining which ones work best for us. The little INFJ has not yet emerged as any particular personality type, although his parents may notice trends in behavior which appear to have the characteristics of one or more types.

From 6 - 12 years
During this phase, our dominant function begins to develop and assert itself. Our young INFJ begins to appear dreamy and introspective - he begins to prefer to use his iNtuition to take in information, and he chooses to do this alone (Introverted). The dominant function of "Introverted iNtuition" begins to show itself as the prevailing aspect of his personality.

From 12 - 20 years
The auxiliary function asserts itself as a powerful support to the dominant function. Since all recent studies point towards the importance of a well-developed team of dominant AND auxiliary functions, this is an important time of "self-identification". Research suggests that people without a strong auxiliary function to complement their dominant function have real problems.

In our INFJ example, we see the auxiliary Feeling function come to the front during this phase as a support to the dominant iNtuitive function. Since the INFJ's dominant function is an Information Gathering function, the auxilary function must be a Decision Making one. Without a Decision Making process, we would flounder about and never get anything done! As the auxilary Feeling process comes forth, the INFJ begins to develop the ability to make decisions based on his personal value system. This auxiliary decision making process will be Extraverted, since the dominant function is Introverted. Since the decision making function is Extraverted, our subject now emerges as a "Judger", rather than a "Perceiver". Our INFJ Personality Type is now pretty firmly set in place, and we know the dominance ordering of the four functions.

From 20 - 35 years
We begin to use our tertiary function more frequently and with better success. Our INFJ begins to use his Introverted Thinking function. He continues to make judgments with his Extreverted Feeling auxiliary function, but he also begins to make judgments based on logic and reason, which he works through in his own mind, rather than discussing it with others.

From 35 - 50 years
We pay attention to our fourth, inferior function. We feel a need to develop it and use it more effectively. Our INFJ begins to use his Extraverted Sensing function. He becomes more aware of his surroundings and begins to take in information from others in a more literal, practical sense. He continues to rely on his dominant Introverted iNtuitive function to take in information, but he is more able to use his Extraverted Sensing function than he has been before in his life. Some researchers have attested that the appearance of our inferior functions at this phase of life may be responsible for what we commonly call the "mid-life crisis".

From 50 onwards
From this age until our deaths, we have accessibility to all four functions. However, we use them in a more disciplined, differentiated manner than when we were very young. Our basic Personality Type continues to assert itself, but we are able to call upon all four functions when needed. "

*Of course not everyone develops at the same time, some people are faster while others are slower in the development process, I believe that is due to different experiences in life happening forcing growth. My hypothesis*

I didn't write this but I have noticed when talking to older people they seem to balance out. Like Sensors users begin to introspect more, Intuitive begin to get out of their heads and live in the moment, etc. For me that's why it's easier to talk to people older than me. Young people think I'm like...the most boring guy ever!!!XD With you being 19 your auxiliary should be coming out more often now until you feel comfortable with it.

I'm 22 and 2 years ago my Ni began to start knocking on my door. It didn't make sense at first, I would come up with these ideas and have no evidence or idea how I came to such a conclusion. It was like something suddenly "clicked" and everything made sense. I called them epiphanies back then. The more I engaged the function the better I got at it. It used to be like...a voice in the back of my head I was ignoring because I didn't understand it. That's my experience with my auxiliary developing. 

I don't know your story dude, what challenges/obstacles you face in your life which develop/shape you into who you are. Whether you use Ni or not doesn't determine if you are smart or not. One could even question what "smart" is in the first place but that's not a topic for this thread, I'm just here to help. Embrace yourself and who you are, no matter what cognitive functions you have, no matter what MBTI type you are because, in the end, you are who you are. Be proud of who you are. You seem intelligent to me. I didn't understand any of this s**t when I was 19. I could barely understand the difference between a INFJ and INFP because I had no idea what cognitive functions were. You understand them and you have begun the journey to self discovery earlier than most, some start midway through their lives. I won't bore you anymore with the whole "believe in yourself" speech but what I said needed to be said!=P

Here the link below speaks of introverted MBTI types and how their functions develop within the type. If you haven't seen this yet then it could help. If you have well...I guess I will have to try another strategy lol 
Socionics - the16types.info - Jungian Cognitive Function Analysis of 16 Types by


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> PS: Ni is slow? Really? I always thought it was super-fast.


To term Ni as slow would be a catachresis. Ni is passive; it works constantly and extremely expeditiously in the background synthesizing knowledge and data, recognizing patterns and predicting likely outcomes. It is not unusual when considering a complex problem or puzzle to experience Ni as a sudden and dramatic flash of insight. Incidentally, everyone seems to have a different metaphor for Ni. Unfortunately, these metaphors are liable to present themselves as somewhat nonsensical unless you already know through experience what Ni is like.

At any rate you're an INTP.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, it's funny, I always thought Ne was the genius function, and I'll tell you why:

Ni can't beat the Kobiyashi Maru. Ne _can_. 

Ni limits itself to choosing from among the options presented in the rules, whereas Ne is capable of _changing the entire game_. And in reality, where your options aren't clearly defined, that's insanely useful. :happy:

Now to look at your type... :tongue:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks all. From your answers, it's starting to look like I made this thread for naught, since everyone's just throwing my previously tested type back at me.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Thanks all. From your answers, it's starting to look like I made this thread for naught, since everyone's just throwing my previously tested type back at me.


I actually haven't thrown a type at you yet! :happy:

You should answer one of those questionnaires. That'd help me figure it out. XD


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> I actually haven't thrown a type at you yet! :happy:
> 
> You should answer one of those questionnaires. That'd help me figure it out. XD



Awwwww, do I have to? They're so _long_!

No, but seriously, I actually did one a while ago. I can edit it a bit and post it.


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Thanks all. From your answers, it's starting to look like I made this thread for naught, since everyone's just throwing my previously tested type back at me.


We haven't decided what perceiving functions you use yet. I figured you would read the descriptions of how the functions develop and work with you Ti Dom. I need more data so we will have more conversations.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Awwwww, do I have to? They're so _long_!
> 
> No, but seriously, I actually did one a while ago. I can edit it a bit and post it.


Ooooh, nice. 

I warn you, my answer will be about as valuable as some random housewife's cooking, but...


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Here you go, guys:*

0. **Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
19-year-old female. Been struggling with depression on and off for the last year.

1*. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore!* *Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/leohohm...ore-2014-01-29

A picture of a snow-covered landscape. It’s quite lovely, really, nothing like the snow where I live, that just comes down in buckets and covers everything in an opaque layer of white. This is much more…delicate. Refined and dignified even, in a rustic sort of way. But also kind of….sad. A slightly derelict shed surrounded by bare trees, it’s almost like something out of one of those seasonal-time-lapse montages on TV. 

2. *You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I’ll probably be the last person to notice the car broke (too lost in some thought – motion stimulates my thinking like nothing else). I’ll wonder why we stopped, most likely I won’t actually get out, but mentally speculate on what happened and, more likely, what are we going to do from here? Do we have anything to fix it ourselves and anyone with the technical skill to do so? Should we call a truck? How are we going to get home (screw the concert, there will always be others). I don’t believe I would panic or anything, I’d actually be kind of passive and mostly think. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I have no desire to go. I just spent, what, an hour, maybe more, in a crowd of people, most of whom I don’t even know. I’m done. It’s not that I don’t like the people, or that I didn’t enjoy myself, I’m just _done _after that long in that environment. I’d find some way to say, nicely, that I’d rather head back, then do so. Seeing as these are my friends, I’m sure they’ll regale me with the previous night’s adventures the next day; besides, it’s a concert afterparty, how much could I have really missed?
If I were to be dragged along, I would probably just be that awkward, weird chick in the corner, who doesn’t talk to anyone, in my head the entire time because I would quickly get bored with the nonsense around me. If it’s loud (which it probably would be) that would bother me as well. 

4. *On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Outwardly, I’d probably say nothing, I’d look like I didn’t even care. Inwardly, however, is a different story. My mind will already be tearing it apart, trying to reconcile it into what I already know and believe, examining what the person said, trying to make sense of it: is it valid, does it make sense? Why? How might it be right, how might it be wrong? Questions freaking everywhere. There will also be some ego thrown in, a bit of “Oh, God, what if I’ve been wrong about x this whole time? That would imply that I’m stupid. I can’t be stupid. I need to fix this NOW.” Actually, that would be closer to my first thought, a split-second before my mind tells me to calm the heck down and analyze properly. 
So yeah. I’ll probably be completely silent on the way back, I’d be so wrapped up in thinking.

5. *What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Think about it nonstop for the next few days/weeks/months (depends on what kind of experience and values we’re talking about). Possibly lose sleep over it. Try to logic out a conclusion in my mind, then resort to research if I hit a mental wall to find more information to process and piece together, or start going around in circles. Granted, once I think up my own conclusion, I’ll no doubt start looking for evidence _agains_t it, to make absolutely certain I’ve considered all possibilities, facts, whatever, and to test my understanding, as well as verification to see if anyone actually share my newfound views.

6. *What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
I am obsessed with intelligence. It’s actually pretty sad: somewhere in my early life I figured out that my mind was the only thing that had to potential to set me apart. I’m not attractive, sociable, musical, artistic, or athletic, so being “smart” was kind of all I had left. I’ve clung to it ever since. Most of the time it just hangs out in the background as a motivator of sorts, and I don’t even know I’m “obsessed”. In the last few years, after a string of academic failures, it’s become more and more obvious. Take the first few posts on this thread, you can see its effects there. 
This “obsession” can either harm or help: when it harms, it leaves me feeling hopeless, like I’ll never accomplish anything because I’m not smart enough (even as a certain rational part of myself says this is bull). When it helps, though, I feel like I’m at my strongest, with a head full of ideas, striving for understanding and knowledge, learning and connecting everything, fearlessly…it’s been a while since I felt like that though.
I do put a high value on uniqueness and creativity, I love strange people (Clique-wise I always seem to gravitate toward the “weird” kids who don’t really have a group either (I absolutely love these kinds of people). Ideally, I would love to surround myself with other who want to live a life of the mind, but who are also willing to experience real life as well. I myself want to find a balance between the two.

7. a) *What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a. I have no idea. I don’t think my personality is all that original.
b. I wish I could stop caring what other people think of me. What I wouldn’t give for total emotional independence! No outside influence, no compulsive need to feel accepted, no fear of being judged, just confidence and convictions based solely on facts and experience.

8*. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I’m always a bit skeptical of them and I second-guess myself constantly. Odd thing is, I’m often correct. If I have the opportunity to research it, I will, even if it’s just to put my mind at rest, otherwise it will eat away at me until I can’t take much more and force it out of my mind somehow.

9. *a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a. Solitary ones. Reading, writing, computer games, just about anything on the internet. It’s difficult to describe why. I just find the presence of others taxing. It’s not that I don’t like them – I don’t consider myself misanthropic at all – it’s just draining for me. I can’t explain it and I feel like I should. :/ 
b. Anything where I’m forced to share what I’m thinking – I feel like the words need to be wrenched out of me, and I often worry about looking stupid or not being able to make myself clear so it becomes exhausting.

10. *What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I don’t speak most of my thoughts, mainly because I feel the need to have them completely thought out before saying anything. Also I have a tendency to latch on to something someone said and let my mind run off with it, all “Wait, that doesn’t sound right” or “Hey, what if you could use that to do this, and then….” or “Huh. I’ve never thought about it like that before. *starts obsessively rationalizing and reconciling every relevant thing I know to that one new idea*.
Part of it is force of habit, I’m just not used to saying what’s on my mind. I’m a little afraid of what people might think if I actually vocalized the things that go through my head even though I know I shouldn’t be.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. You remind me of me. XD

And I'm an INxP, so...you are _probably_...hm. 

INTP, yeah. XD

Then again, I should probably ask how you are under stress....XD


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> Wow. You remind me of me. XD
> 
> And I'm an INxP, so...you are _probably_...hm.
> 
> ...



I'm a massive emotional mess when I'm stressed out. I become extremely irritable and just about anything will make me lash out verbally. I also cry much more easily and am easier moved by pretty much anything. I lose all sense of anything and really just become a huge ball of bottled-up emotion that explodes every now and then, and I stay that way until I can get my bearings somehow.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> I'm a massive emotional mess when I'm stressed out. I become extremely irritable and just about anything will make me lash out verbally. I also cry much more easily and am easier moved by pretty much anything. I lose all sense of anything and really just become a huge ball of bottled-up emotion that explodes every now and then, and I stay that way until I can get my bearings somehow.


Hrm...I could see that being Fe. I'm not the most experienced with this though. XD

When you "lash out verbally" or "explode" is that in ways that are principally critical of others?


----------

